# How many days after a trip can a rider still rate?



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

I haven't had a trip for almost a week and suddenly a "4" pops up out of nowhere??? L Is that Possible?? Hate this rating system with a passion. I had worked my way up to a 4.92 and now drop back to a 4.91. So frustrating that these idiot companies refuse to acknowledge a lot of older folks consider a 4 "very good" and a 5 as almost akin to walking on water and rarely given.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

I feel your pain buddy. It just is what it is and 4.91 is nothing to ashamed of! 

Your obviously good people and just sayin' don't let it get to you. It's rating the entire experience and that rider's day. Just human nature.

Chin up and keep trying to be the human your dawgs think you are.

Now that's a high bar! LoL.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Last I checked, riders have up to a month to rate a trip.

I wouldn't worry about a 0.01 drop in a rating as it won't affect you one bit except psychologically. It's a manipulating tool engineered to make sure you bend over backwards to please pax.

My advice to you, weather you choose to take it or leave it, is to ignore the rating system as 4.91 is already such an outstanding driver rating and you won't have anything to worry about as long as you keep doing what you normally do.

Only noobs fret over stars. The only thing I see when someone enters my car is a dollar sign, not some "Stars".


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Wut PC said....


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

30 days? Y? Ubers out to screw the so called "partner's" any way they can! Lol 
The funny thing is we're all OK with this! 30 days later! F.U. driver!!! Now guess who it was! Admit it kids. Sadly, we're all a bunch of morons for putting up with the worlds most absurd driver rating system known to mankind. But yet, we keep coming back for more!


----------



## Bears Fan (Oct 28, 2018)

I'm much happier driving for Uber and Lyft when I ignore ratings. I looked at my Lyft rating for the first time in 6 weeks and it was a 4.98. My Uber rating last I checked was 4.96. If I were to check today they would be lower and I would have no idea why so it is pointless to look at them. So I just won't look at them. If your rating becomes an issue to Uber or Lyft, I'm sure they'll let you know. No need to pay attention to them at all. Just do your job and you'll be fine.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

BigBadJohn said:


> 30 days? Y? Ubers out to screw the so called "partner's" any way they can! Lol
> The funny thing is we're all OK with this! 30 days later! F.U. driver!!! Now guess who it was! Admit it kids. Sadly, we're all a bunch of morons for putting up with the worlds most absurd driver rating system known to mankind. But yet, we keep coming back for more!


Well there is a chance to get a tip for 30 days........


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Bears Fan said:


> I'm much happier driving for Uber and Lyft when I ignore ratings. I looked at my Lyft rating for the first time in 6 weeks and it was a 4.98. My Uber rating last I checked was 4.96. If I were to check today they would be lower and I would have no idea why so it is pointless to look at them. So I just won't look at them. If your rating becomes an issue to Uber or Lyft, I'm sure they'll let you know. No need to pay attention to them at all. Just do your job and you'll be fine.


Thats cool. Well done and said BF. I gotta do that.


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

Thanks for the replys. I'm not really concerned about dropping point 01; it's just the absolute absurdity of this fraudulent rating system that pisses me off. Anything less than a 5 can result in termination. WHO DOES THAT????? When (not if) the Class Action suit appears for this count me in.


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

I forgot to ask...how long do WE as drivers have to rate the pax?? Right there on the spot when they leave?? Is that it??


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

vtcomics said:


> I forgot to ask...how long do WE as drivers have to rate the pax?? Right there on the spot when they leave?? Is that it??


Not even sure anymore how or f we can rate them.. After every ride a message pops up asking if I want to rate the rider now. Tap on it and nothing happens every single time. Just another reason Lyft pax ratings are highly suspect.


----------



## UberDriverGIG (Nov 21, 2018)

vtcomics said:


> I haven't had a trip for almost a week and suddenly a "4" pops up out of nowhere??? L Is that Possible?? Hate this rating system with a passion. I had worked my way up to a 4.92 and now drop back to a 4.91. So frustrating that these idiot companies refuse to acknowledge a lot of older folks consider a 4 "very good" and a 5 as almost akin to walking on water and rarely given.


If you are on uber then your rating can drastically change if you are below 500 trips since your rating is based on the last 500


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

I think a rider should have to rate the ride right after the ride is over (while it is fresh in their mind) or it should just be a non rated ride. Letting a rider wait up to a month after the ride is wrong. That’s how all the 4’s get given out as people think back and if there was no problems you get a 4. No problem ride should be a 5 everytime.


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

Las Vegas Dude said:


> I think a rider should have to rate the ride right after the ride is over (while it is fresh in their mind) or it should just be a non rated ride. Letting a rider wait up to a month after the ride is wrong. That's how all the 4's get given out as people think back and if there was no problems you get a 4. No problem ride should be a 5 everytime.


Absolutely. The drivers should really hammer this to Uber; hard. Unacceptable that a rider can wait even more than a couple of days to toss out a rating.


----------

